# less stickies



## bonj2 (26 Mar 2009)

why don't we have less stickies - they take up half a page in the chat forum.
e.g.,
Why does "Old bike tools needed" need to be a sticky?
Why does "The cyclechat buffs have arrived" need to be a sticky?
I thought stickies were supposed to be for information about the forum and FAQs, nothing else.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Mar 2009)

That would be 'fewer stickies'


----------



## Shaun (26 Mar 2009)

The Old Bike Tools thread is an appeal - therefore being sticky is useful. I don't think it will be permanant, and expect it to be unstuck at some point later once everyone's had a chance to see it.

The CC Buff's thread can probably be unstuck now as the buffs have been ordered and delivered.

I'll review the other stickies and see if any of them have expired or could now be unstuck.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Dave5N (30 Mar 2009)

OOH I hate it when I agree with bonj.


----------



## Chuffy (30 Mar 2009)

Dave5N said:


> OOH I hate it when I agree with bonj.


Even a f*cked clock is right twice a day...


----------

